# ( 1 ) كيف تصنع هذا التصميم من البداية للنهاية



## خالد فيلافيو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخيـر
أهنئكم بحلول شهر رمضان الكريم والله يبلغكم الشهر ويتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
_____
__
إهداء خاص للأخ خليل الأزورى ولجميع الاخوان بشكل عام​ 





 
إذا أردت أن تنفذ هذا العمل بإحترافية فيجب عليك التفكير أولا فى نوع العمل من حيث المقاس والخامة المنفذ بها العمل فمن المعروف أن لكل خامة طريقة فى التعامل بل ولكل مقاس أيضا فيجب عليك أولا تحديد تلك الأشياء حتى تتم عملية التفيذ بيسر وإحترافيةوالعمل الذى معنا هو خشب ومقاسة كبير قد يصل إلى مترين وخطوة بخطوة سنعرف كيف ننفذ هذا العمل من البداية للنهاية
أولا مرحلة التصميم والرسم .... فيكتور
vectors
توجد برامج كثيرة لعمل ذلك أمثلة أدوب إلستريتور و أوتوكاد فرى هاند و كوريل درو فالناتج النهائى والمراد هو خطوط إحترافية تمثل الشكل المراد تنفيذة و نبذة عن الفرق بين الفيكتور والبيت ماب فالفيكتور تستطيع تصميمة بأى مقاس وتستطيع تكبيرة وتصغيرة كما تشاء دون فقد أى جودة لإنها فى النهاية خطوط أما البيت ماب فهى صورة محددة الروزيليوشن أو البيكسلس فإذا حاولت تكبيرها تقل جودتها بشكل ملحوظ وكما ينفذ فى الفوتو شوب من صور وهو التعامل فى مجال الاعلان والتصميمات الدعائية والصور التالية توضح الفرق بينهم جميعا​ 





http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNCvphMffsI/AAAAAAAAA6U/cQWa0EG5GEk/s1600-h/a00.jpg​ 




http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNCvknEGGZI/AAAAAAAAA6M/jkp0Yys8EpA/s1600-h/a01.jpg​ 
يتبادر لذهنك الأن سؤال لماذا أستخدم الكوريل بالذات والأجابة لإنة الأقدر والأسهل والأسرع وهو مخصص لعمل تلك التصميمات التى تمتاز بالكرفات والمنحنيات ولسهولة إستخدامة ايضا و لإحتوائة على عدد كبير من المخرجات وهى الأمتدادات فمن الطبيعى بعد انتهاء العمل على الكوريل سنضطر لتصيرة للأرت كام وهنا وقفة .... فيوجد الكثير من الفايلات التى يقبلها الأرت كام ولكن .. أيهم أفضل فيوجد التالى 
(*.ai) (*.eps) (*.dxf) (*.dwg) (*.pic) (*.dgk) (*.wmf) (*.emf)
وأفضلهم أثنين دى أكس أف و إى بى اس والفرق بينهم أيضا مهم ففى حالة وجود منحنيات كثيرة فى التصميم ستجد بعد تصدير الفايل للأرت كام على هيئة دى اكس اف أن الخطوط أصبحت تحتوى على نقاط كثيرة وقد قلت جودة الخط وتكسر ولكن مع إى بى اس ستجد أنت الخطوط لازالت تحتفظ بنفس النقاط التى كانت علية فى الكوريل وهذا مهم جدا لاحظ فى الصورة التالية ان ورقة الشجر مقسمة لثلاث نقاط فقط أما اذا تم تحويلها كا دى اكس اف ستجد بها نقاط كثير و ان منحناها قد تعرج .... إذا نفه من ذلك أنة يجب تصدير الفايل من الكوريل للأرت كام على هيئة
(*.eps)​ 




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNCvfetlRJI/AAAAAAAAA6E/UlswYDbN7js/s1600-h/a02.jpg​ 




http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNCvZ5cdhTI/AAAAAAAAA58/AnAkLun3Pvc/s1600-h/a03.jpg​ 
بعد حفظ الفايل بأسم جديد على هيئة إى بى اس نقوم بفتحة من الأرت كام

تحميل فايل الكوريل 
*لتحميل فايل ال إى بى اس*
يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

و الله جهد رائع و أنا أشد على يدك أخي خالد لإكمال المثال جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و بارك في علمك .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> و الله جهد رائع و أنا أشد على يدك أخي خالد لإكمال المثال جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و بارك في علمك .


 
الأخ الكريم وليد الحديدى .. أشكر لك كلامك الطيب و أعد إن شاء الله إكمال المثال


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​




 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNPF5N8tqBI/AAAAAAAAA7c/T7bPpvackeQ/s1600-h/b01.jpg​ 
يجب الأخذ فى الاعتبار أنة فى تلك النافذة لم يتحدد سوى الطول والعرض وعلية نم تحديد الروزوليوشن ولنا وقفة ... العمل طولة 9 سنتى وعرضة 32 سنتى أى صغير والدقة هنا لتحديد دقة الريليف المنتج بعد ذلك من الرسم الموضوع ففى الأحجام الصغير كالتى نتعامل معها الأن والتى تحتوى على كيرفات و منحنيات ناعمة ولكى تكون بدقة عالية لابد ان لا يكون الروزوليوشن أقل من 3000 أما إذا كان العمل كبيرا فيجب تقليل الروزولسيوشن حتى لا يكون حجم الفايل الناتج كبيرا جدا و يصعب التعامل معة .. وكمثال إذا كان المقاس 2 متر فلن تحتاج روزوليوشن أكثر من 300 مثلا وسنتطرق الى ذلك فيما بعد عن كيفية تأثير الروزوليوشن فى العمل​ 
______________________________________________​ 




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNPF0beC-EI/AAAAAAAAA7U/mCe8Ol20yuo/s1600-h/b02.jpg​ 
بعد إنشاء الفايل الجديد نقوم بإستيراد الفايل ال إى بى اس كما فى الصورة السابقة​ 
__________________________________________________​ 




http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNPFovCI-4I/AAAAAAAAA7M/rskr-JcNvqU/s1600-h/b03.jpg​ 
تلك هى الواجهة التو دى التى ستكون بعد إستيراد الفايل و هكذا نكون جاهزين للعمل فى تجسيم الشكل الى ثرى دى وفى المرحلة المقبلة سنشرح الفرق بين الدقة العالية و الصغيرة والفرق المؤثر بينهما على العمل و سنقوم بشرح بسيط لواجهة البرنامج بإذن الله​


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (21 سبتمبر 2008)

روتر قال:


> مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


 
مشكور أخى العزيز على كلامك الطيب


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ياشباب فين الأسئلة ولا أنا باشرح لنفسى ............... ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو عبده (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
ونشكرك على العمل الخير الذى تقوم به ونرجوا من الله توفيقك فى اكمال الدرس فى هذا الشهر المبارك 
التلاميذ ينتظرون باقى الشرح وفى النهاية الاسئلة 
وإذا كنت مصر على الاسئلة 
1- كيفى يتم ضبط الانزلاق أو المنحنى من أعلى ألى اسفل


----------



## مهاجر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده 

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> ونشكرك على العمل الخير الذى تقوم به ونرجوا من الله توفيقك فى اكمال الدرس فى هذا الشهر المبارك
> التلاميذ ينتظرون باقى الشرح وفى النهاية الاسئلة
> ...


 
شكرا أخى أبو عبدة
سيتم شرح ذلك فى العمل قريبا بإذن الله
وسيكون وافيا من جميع الإتجاهات


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم أبو محمد ( مهاجر )
و جذاكم الله كل الخير
أشكر لك كلامك الطيب


----------



## abo_slaim (23 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع وبالتوفيق 

والى الامام , نفع الله بك الامة


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

abo_slaim قال:


> رائع وبالتوفيق
> 
> والى الامام , نفع الله بك الامة


 
شكرا أخى الكريم على مرورك الطيب


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNltBOImF7I/AAAAAAAAA_M/lYa1zDruEz0/s1600-h/c01.jpg

نأتى الأن إلى نقطة مهمة ألا وهى تحديد الدقة المناسبة للعمل حتى لا يكون المنتج النهائى ناقص أو بة عيوب ستظهر بعد الحفر على الماكينة فكما نرى فى الصورة السابقة قمت بتقليل الروزوليوشن فى العمل فأنظر كيف أصبح مكسرا وليس بالنعومة المطلوبة فما تراة فى البرنامج هو ما سوف يطلع على الماكينة تماما لذلك أحببت أن أنوة لذلك لأهميتة من البداية





http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNltBmwPSrI/AAAAAAAAA_U/cNB0avPa7uY/s1600-h/c02.jpg

*لاحظ هنا الدقة المناسبة و نعومة الريليف وهو المطلوب من هذا العمل *
*يبقى أن نشرح شيئا هاما أيضا فى موضوع الروزوليوشن فإذا كنت تعمل على مساحات مسطحة و مستقيمة كمستطيلات مثلا أو مربعات فلا داعى أبدا أن يكون الروزوليوشن كبيرا حيث يكون تأثيرة واضحا فى المنحنيات فقط*​


----------



## خليل الأزوري (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي خالد أعتقد أني حضرت متأخر 
أخي خالد كلمة شكر قليلة في شخصك لكن أقول الله يرفع أجرك ويحشرك مع النبي الصديق يوم القيامة 
شرح وجهدتشكرعليه قليل أخي خالد من يفعل ذالك تسلم تسلم على هذا الخبره التي وضعتها لانا في هذا الدرس القيم :7:
أخي خال عند سؤال وهوه مهم جداً لي :83:
في الدرس وصلنا كيف نضع الفكتور في الأرت كم لكن هنا السؤال يطرح نفسه كيف نعمل له ثري دي وخاصه هناك تجويف وبروز في الرسمه يعني نبي كيف تعمل تجويف لبعض الفكتور وتعمل بروز لبعضة وهل هناك ليرات زي مافي الفتوشوب في الأرت كم أخي خالد مره ثانية أشكرك على طيب تفضلك علينا 
أخوك خليل الأزوري


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خليل الأزوري قال:


> أخي خالد أعتقد أني حضرت متأخر
> أخي خالد كلمة شكر قليلة في شخصك لكن أقول الله يرفع أجرك ويحشرك مع النبي الصديق يوم القيامة
> شرح وجهدتشكرعليه قليل أخي خالد من يفعل ذالك تسلم تسلم على هذا الخبره التي وضعتها لانا في هذا الدرس القيم :7:
> أخي خال عند سؤال وهوه مهم جداً لي :83:
> ...


 
هههههههههه
أخى خليل لماذا الإستعجال فما تسأل عنة هو نفسة ماسأقوم بشرحة فى بقية الدرس بإذن الله
فتمهل و ستجد ماتسأل عنة فى البقية
ولك الشكر على دعائك تقبلة الله منك لنا ولجميع المسلمين أجمعين


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شرح مبسط لواجهة البرنامج*​ 

*يجب أن نعلم أنة توجد أجذاء أساسية فى البرنامج لا تتغير ولكن نستطيع إخفائها*
*ثم نعيدها بعد ذلك إذا ما إحتجناها أثناء العمل*​ 




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNwtl8mXl2I/AAAAAAAABAU/Zh_4pqcFiSY/s1600-h/c03.jpg​ 
1 - وهو الإطار الذى يحتوى على الريليف أو العمل الثرى دى وهو للروئية فقط
*لكى تتابع ما نفذتة فى الإطار الثانى من عمل .*
*2 - الإطار المخصص لتنفيذ العمل بالكامل أو كما يسمى بالتو دى وهو ما نرى بة*
*البيت ماب و الفيكتور ومن خلالة يتم تنفيذ العمل كلة .*
*هذا البار على اليمين بالكامل مخصص لجميع الليرات أو المستويات المنفذة أثناء العمل*
*3 - نافذة الفيكتور و من خلالها تستطيع التعامل مع الفيكتور بكل أشكال التعامل*
*من تلوين أو إخفاء أو نقل أو حتى محو*
*4 - نافذة البيت ماب أو الصورة الرمادية التى تراها فى الرقم 2 ومن خلالها تستطيع*
*التعديل فيها بكل الأشكال من خلال الألوان .*
*5 - نافذة الريليف و هى مخصصة للريليف بالطبع أو العمل الثلاثى الأبعاد الذى *
*يظهر لنا فى النافذة الأولى ومن خلالة نستطيع التعامل مع مستويات الريليف*
*المختلفة كلا على حدى .*
*ملحوظة هامة .... فى الأرت كام يجب ان تتعامل مع المستويات بشكل إحترافى *
*حيث أنك تحتاج عمل بعض الأشكال بشكل منفصل ثم تجميعها فى النهاية .*
*ننتقل الى البار الأيسر وهو يحتوى على جميع الادوات التى تحتاجها سواء لرسم الفيكتور*
*أو الرسم بالألوان ... وهو منقسم إلى ثلاثة أجذاء بدورة سنشرح واحد الأن والباقى*
*بعد ذلك أثناء العمل يهمنا منها الأن ASSISTANT أو المساعد الذى يحتوى على*
*جميع الأدوات التى تحتاجها لتنفيذ العمل*
*6 - عرض لبيانات المشروع الذى تعمل فية من حيث أبعاد العمل أو إرتفاع الريليف والدقة*
*7 - للتعامل مع الفايل .. فتح إغلاق أو حفظ وما إلى ذلك *
*8 - للتعامل مع الموديل من حيث الإضاءة أو الخامة التى يبدو عليها أو للتغير فى الأبعاد والنسب*
*9 - أدوات للرسم على البيت ماب*
*10 - كل ما تحتاجة للتعامل مع الفيكتور من رسم أو قص أو تعديل و خلافة ..*​ 




http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SNwtmEIYamI/AAAAAAAABAc/6QAmJVdMAAY/s1600-h/c04.jpg​ 
11 - تابع لرقم 10 فى تعديلات الفيكتور
*12 - أدوات الريليف من تعديلات وخلافة وهى كثيرة جدا فمنها الأوفست والتنعيم*
*والقلب العكس .......*
*13 - تابع لرقم 11 للتعامل مع الريليف ..*​


----------



## خليل الأزوري (26 سبتمبر 2008)

:d:d:d:d أخي خالد خلق الأنسان من عجل أخي خالد أعذرني لأني ملم بكل ألي شرحته لكن ينقصني كيف أعمل تجويف وبروز لكل فكتور وأنا في أنتظار هذا الدرس بكل شغف :7::7::7: أكرر شكراً لك على وقتك الثمين ويكتب لك الأجر هذا في في رمضان أن شاء الله أنا في انتظار هذا الدرس:75::75::75:


----------



## يحيى يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم وانا متابع باهتمام شديد لكل ما تطرح من معلومات مهما كان يتخيل لبعض اخوتي انها بسيطة وبارك الله لك في دينك ودنياك و علمك


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم وانا متابع باهتمام شديد لكل ما تطرح من معلومات مهما كان يتخيل لبعض اخوتي انها بسيطة وبارك الله لك في دينك ودنياك و علمك


 

و جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي الكريم يحي 
و هذا ما وددت قولة لأخى خليل أن لا ننسى بقية الأخوان ممن لم يتحصلوا على أى معرفة بالبرنامج
فقمت بالشرح من البداية حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع .. و أشكر لك دعائك و جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## خليل الأزوري (1 أكتوبر 2008)

:19::19::19::19:هههههههههههههه
أخي يحيي أخي خالد والجميع عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير ومن الفايزين أن شاء الله
أقول لا تفهموني غلط أنا بس حبيت أوصل لأخي خالد معلومة بس أظاهر أني ماعرفت أوصل هذي المعلومة صح أو خانني التعبير شوي لكم كل التقدير والأحترام وأنا أعتذر منكم :56: تحياتي للجميع :7::7:


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (1 أكتوبر 2008)

:84:

ولا يهمك خليل لم نفهم غلط ولا داعى للإعتذار
فكلنا إخوان يجمعنا الحب فى الله 

وعيد مبارك لكل المسلمين


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (1 أكتوبر 2008)

وقفنا هنا فى أخر مراحل العمل فقد قمنا بإستيراد الفيكتور إلى الأرت كام كما فى الصورة السابقة والتالى هو شرح بداية العمل​ 





http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SOLe5uQqUnI/AAAAAAAABA0/qjOHC4CbEYE/s1600-h/D01.jpg​ 
*بعد الضغط على الفيكتور بالماوس و كليكة يمين ستظهر لنا قائمة نختار منها un group all لكى يتم تفكيك الفيكتور إللى أجذاء ولاحظ أننى قد قسمت الشكل إللى أجذاء خاصة و محسوبة لإن لكل جذء طريقة خاصة فى العمل فمنها من يكون بالألوان فقط و منها سيكون بالفيكتور ومنها من سيكون بالإثنين معا ويجب أن تكون المساحات محكمة الغلق من الكوريل وليست مفتوحة.*
*بعد التفكيك نختار أول جذء وهو كما يحلو لك فلا داعى للتقيد بما أختار فيمكنك أختيار أى منطقة تبدأ منها ولكن لاحظ أننا قمنا بإحكام المقاس فى الأكس والواى X & Y ولم نحدد بعد الزد Z لذلك إختيارك للإ رتفاع يجب أن يكون مناسبا لمقاسات المشروع حتى يكتمل متناسقا وقد تتقيد أحيانا بمقاسات العينة إن وجددت .*
*الألوان فى المحدد 2 هى باليتة ألوان عادية كما فى الفوتو شوب و ستجد على اليسار لونين فوق بعضهما فإذا ضغط كليكة يسار على أى لون ستجدة يظهر فى الأعلى و كليكة يمين ستجدة فى الأسفل أى front & back تماما كما فى الفوتو شوب و ما يهمنا الأن اللون الأمامى ... بعد إختيار اللون نضغط مرتين بسرعة إتنين كليك يعنى باليسار على مربع اللون ستفتح لنا ما يسمى بال shape editor أى المتحكم فى خصائص اللون من حيث التجسيم أو معدل الشكل ... وكما ترى سيظهر لك نفس اللون الذى قمت بإختيارة مسبقا وذلك طبعا بعد عمل سيليكت للمساحة المراد تجسيمها وتلوينها بالضغط على أداة التلوين كما فى 3 .. ستجد على يسار اللون فى الرقم 4 ثلاث مربعات بثلاث أشكال مختلفة مسطح و دائرى و مثلث .. فإختيارك بالضغط على إحداها معناة إنك تريد الشكل هكذا أما فى رقم 5 فلتحديد مستوى الكيرف للسطح و ذلك لإننى إخترتة دائرى حتى يكون ناعما وليس حادا و فى رقم 6 لتحديد العلو المستقيم قبل إنشاء الكيرف أى سيرتفع الشكل 2 ملى كما حددت لة فى الخانة كشكل مسطح ومن ثم ينشىء بعد ذلك الكيرف فى علو لا يزيد عن 1 ملى كما حددت فى المربع رقم 7 وذلك لإننى و من البداية إخترت الطريقة كما فى رقم 8 من البداية و معناها تحديد الإرتفاع .. معلش أنا عارف إنها بايخة شوية بس ركزوا معانا يا أخونا و حاتتكرر تانى .. لاحظ إننى لو قمت بأحد الاختيارات الأخرى كا no limit مثلا أى أن الإرتفاع النهائى سيتحدد من خلال الابعاد للشكل ولن يحدد بمعرفتنا .. يبقى ان أقول أن 1 مللى + 2 مللى يكون الشكل النهائى إرتفاعة 3 مللى وهو ما نريدة .. بعد تحديد القيم السابقة نأتى للتنفيذ بالضغط على أحد أزرار المحدد 9 و نضغط مثلا add سيعمل البرنامج لثوانى حتى يتم التشكيل و يمكنك أن ترى النتيجة بعد الضغط على زر الثرى دى كما فى رقم 10 لتنتقل إلى بوكس الثرى دى كما فى الصورة التالية ولا ننسى أنة يجب التعامل مع كل جذء على حدى وبلون منفصل حتى يتثنى لنا عمل التعديلات بعد ذلك إذا أردناها و التالى بإذن الله سيكون شرح ال shape editor بالكامل مع إختياراتة المتعددة و بتفصيل أكثر لإنة من أهم الخطوات فى العمل ..*​ 




http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/SOLe5tSp5AI/AAAAAAAABA8/k_Ggu2UvML8/s1600-h/D02.jpg​


----------



## خليل الأزوري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

:81::81::81::81: تشكرات أخي خالد نحن نتابع


----------



## خليل الأزوري (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي خالد كنت أتصفح النت ومريت على بعض التصاميم وهذا بعض منها هل تم عملها على الأرت كام 
http://www.3dmodelclub.com/


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوان خالد وخليل بارك الله فيكما 
وجزاكما الله كل خير 
واني احسن الظن بكما


----------



## خليل الأزوري (20 أكتوبر 2008)

:87::87::87::87:


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس
مهندس احمد من مصر


----------



## randh (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## هانى سمير محمد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة شاركونى معاكم فى الحوار ---- ابو زياد محترف أرت كام


----------



## osame (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا فی اشد الحاجه‌ الی سی ان سی*

*سلام علیکم
یا اخ العزیز انا فی اشد الحاجه‌ الی صنع سی ان سی ،بس انا منذ 1شهر بداءة ابعث عنه‌ ،ارجو ان تساعدنی.فانا ارید ان افهم کیف انفذ فایلات دی اف اکس او غیر علی جهاز و اعتقد موضوعک یفیدونی 
کثیر،بس صور الی انت رفعته‌ ما ینفتح ؟.ارجو ان تساعدنی
*


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## MOHAMEDM17 (21 أبريل 2010)

اخى الموضوع جيد ولكن هل الصور غير موجوده


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى ....
ولكن الصور فعلاً لا تفتح؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الجهود الرائع


----------



## محاول جيد (14 يناير 2011)

جميل ما وضحته لنا وشكرا


----------



## حسن-12 (18 يناير 2011)

أين الصور


----------



## ابراهيم حيمور (12 فبراير 2011)

نسأل الله ان يأجركم الخير على ما تقدمون ونسأله ان يقدرنا ان نرد اليكم بعض الجميل


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا لكن خسارة الصور غير موجودة
شكرا لك اخي خالد على الشرح الرائع جدا


----------



## Iwant2C (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الهلت


----------



## narimanfo (29 فبراير 2012)

اين الصور


----------



## alminhag1 (5 مارس 2012)

الاخ خالد 
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا العمل ..
لكن الصور لا تظهر على المتصفح اكسبلورر 9
ارجو ارفاق الصور فى ملف منفصل لو تكرمت


----------

